# Firefox+quicktime

## dylon

Witam.

Czy jest jakis sposob aby uruchomic pod gentoo i firefoxem kamery z tej strony? http://e-net24.pl/index.php?id=kamery  (pod winodws obsluguje to wtyczka quicktimelite)

Ze znalezionych przezemnie pluginow do quicktime-a dziala www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer (choc tylko pod 64bit firefoxem). Niestety aplety niby sie uruchamiaja, ale widze tylko szare pole bez reakcji.

Da sie to jakos uruchomic pod gentoo? ew. w jakikolwiek sposob? (patrzac na zrodlo strony widac linki do tych kamer np. rtsp://78.131.232.51/live/mpeg4 ) niestety dzialaja tylko kamery 1 i 4. przy 2 i 3 mplayer wyrzuca bledy: Failed to get a SDP description from URL "rtsp://78.131.232.52/live/mpeg4": cannot handle DESCRIBE response: RTSP/1.0 404 Not Found

----------

